

Ask HN: Does reddit have any competitors? - sid6376

Basically I wanted to know what are the sites you visit which are like reddit?(or hn for that matter, although hn serves a niche crowd). Are there any?
======
zck
It depends how you view reddit. If you want jokes, try Fark or Digg. If you
want more technical news, try Slashdot, in addition to HN. If you want a ton
of memes, try 4chan.

But those aren't all the topics discussed on Reddit. Reddit seems to be unique
in that its very large community is fractured; its system of subreddits leads
to niche topics being covered better than they would be on other sites. You
don't have to set up an entire phpBB forum for your interest in antique
nesting dolls, just go and create /r/antique_nesting_dolls . It's simple,
fast, and because adding a subreddit to your frontpage is so easy, you can get
a lot of eyeballs coming back to your subreddit over and over again. That's
the part of reddit I don't see happening elsewhere.

------
yolesaber
<http://www.hubski.com/>

It is slow, but I find the majority of links in-depth and worthwhile.

------
adrianwaj
<http://www.somethingawful.com/> I don't visit it, but it is huge. Forums are
massive too <http://forums.somethingawful.com/> Amazing what's out there when
you look beyond the echo chamber.

------
ig1
HN is a top-1000 website, I doubt it classifies as niche any more.

~~~
sid6376
What i meant was a general purpose site.Most people who visit hacker news are
programmers/entrepreneurs/designers i presume.

------
Toddward
Digg comes to mind as a watered-down competitor, though I stopped using Digg
altogether after the #DiggRevolt and subsequent exodus of their user-base.

------
TobbenTM
Other than HN, no. HN gives me everything I need and more.

